# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  آشنایی با Kylix

## hosseinzadeh

در گذشته برنامه نویسی در محیط لینوکس کار مشکلی بود.اکثر برنامه نویسان از محیطهایی مثل GCC و Emacs استفاده می کردند که علاوه بر یادگیری سخت، Productivity پایینی داشتند و آن طور که انتظار می رفت پاسخگوی نیاز برنامه نویسان نبودند.اما با به وجود آمدن کایلیکس ، بسیاری از این مشکلات حل شد.
کایلیکس اولین بار در نمایشگاه LinuxWorld در تاریخ 31 ژانویه 2001 (12 بهمن 1379) به برنامه نویسان معرفی شد. کایلیکس محیط مجتمع پیشرفته ای بر پایه دو زبان بسیار قدرتمند(<span dir=ltr>C++‎</span> و Delphi ) است که در محیط لینوکس کار می کند.اکنون دیگر ساختن برنامه های بانک اطلاعاتی یا برنامه های تحت شبکه در لینوکس با کایلیکس بسیار آسان شده است.در این قسمت سعی شده است به بعضی از سوالات عمومی در مورد کایلیکس پاسخ داده شود. 

1-کایلیکس چه ویژگی های اساسی دارد؟
 1. پشتیبانی همزمان از دو زبان برنامه نویسی شی گرای قدرتمند (<span dir=ltr>ANSI/ISO C++‎</span>) و دلفی.شما می توانید بسته به نیازهای خود یکی از این دو زبان را انتخاب کنید.با هر یک از این زبانها شما می توانید برنامه های کوچک،قدرتمند و پایدار تحت لینوکس بسازید.
 2. وجود ابزار توسعه بانک اطلاعاتی،GUI  و سرویسهای وب در یک محیط مجتمع.
 3. ایجاد سریع برنامه ها توسط کامپوننتهای مبتنی بر CLX.
 4. با کایلیکس می توانید با استفاده  از WebSnap  قدرت و سرعت RAD را به برنامه های وب خود اضافه کنید.
 5. با استفاده از DataSnap می توانید یانک های اطلاعاتی تحت شبکه را با توجه به نیازهای خود بسازید.
 6. برنامه های کایلیکس به راحتی با دیگر برنامه های لینوکس ارتباط بر قرار می کنند.

همچنین کایلیکس از یک GUI Builder   WYSIWYG  بهره می برد که ویژگی های زیر را داراست:
 1. استفاده از خاصیت Drag&Drop   در ابزارهای ویژوال
 2. ویرایش خواص (Properties) در زمان طراحی.
 3. قابل گسترش به وسیله کامپوننتهای جدید.
 و در نهایت از امکاناتی چون Code Insight  و ... نیز پشتیبانی می کند.

2-کایلیکس مورد استفاده چه کسانی می باشد؟
برای برنامه نویسانی که قصد دارند برنامه هایی با کیفیت بالا و ظاهر زیبا تحت لینوکس بنویسند کایلیکس بهترین گزینه است.ولی به طور کلی این افراد می توانند از کایلیکس استفاده کنند:
    برنامه نویسان حرفه ای که قبلا از دلفی استفاده می کردند، هم اکنون به راحتی می توانند از کایلیکس استفاده کنند. کایلیکس بر پایه تکنولوژی دلفی بنا شده و به جای VCL از کتابخانه اجزای سازنده چند پلت فرمی (CLX) بهره می گیرد.CLX به نوعی مهاجرت برنامه نویسان ویندوز را به لینوکس ساده می کند.به علاوه IDE  آن استفاده از خواصی چون Drag & Drop را در توسعه برنامه های مبتنی بر کامپوننت محقق می سازد و توسط طیف وسیعی از کامپوننتهای منبع باز و تجاری پشتیبانی  می شود.
    همچنین برنامه نویسان <span dir=ltr>C++‎</span> و یا حتی VB به راحتی می توانند از این محیط بهره ببرند.محیط کایلیکس شباهت بسیار زیادی به محیط های توسعه ویژوال ویندوز دارد.
     برنامه نویسانی که قبلا در لینوکس برنامه نویسی می کرده اند و هم اکنون به یک محیط RAD قدرتمند برای ایجاد برنامه های با کیفیت نیاز دارند.این محیط به آنها اجازه می دهد که برنامه های پایدار و قوی را تحت لینوکس بنویسند بدون این که مانند قبل به نوشتن کدهای تکراری و خسته کننده نیازی داشته باشند.
    برنامه نویسان Apache  نیز می توانند با استفاده از NetCLX  برنامه های قدرتمندی تحت شبکه و برای سرور ها بنویسند.با استفاده از NetCLX شما می توانید تکنولوژی های سرور ، مرور گر و بانک اطلاعاتی را با نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه خود ترکیب کنید.
همچنین با استفاده از ابزارهای   DataCLX و dbExpress می توانید در برنامه های خود از پشتیبانی بانکهای اطلاعاتی IBM DB2،Orcale 8i ، InterBase  و MySQL   بهره مند شوید.

3-چه نسخه هایی از لینوکس از کایلیکس پشتیبانی می کنند؟
این نسخه ها به طور رسمی از کایلیکس پشتیبانی می کنند:
<span dir=ltr>RedHat 7.2
Mandrake 8.2
SuSe 7.3</span>
همچنین شرکتهایی همچون Caldera به بورلند قول همکاری داده اند.

4-نسخه های مختلف آن چیست؟
 کایلیکس در سه نسخه اولیه عرضه شده است.
Kylix EnterPrise Edition:کاملترین نسخه با بیش از 190 کامپوننت CLX 
Kylix Professional Edition: نسخه ای مناسب برای برنامه نویسان Desktop.با بیش از 165 کامپوننت CLX.
Kylix Open Edition: نسخه کوچک کایلیکس با حدود 75 کامپوننت CLX.این نسخه مجانی است و نسخه مجانی آن را می توانید از سایت بورلند داونلود کنید.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد نسخه های مختلف ، ویژگی ها و تفاوت های آنها به DataSheet کایلیکس(ص 4) در سایت بورلند مراجعه کنید.


       5-به چه سخت افزاری برای اجرای کایلیکس نیاز دارم؟
حد اقل نیازهای سخت افزاری کایلیکس(نسخه EnterPrise) که توسط شرکت بورلند اعلام شده به این شرح است:
<span dir=ltr>Intel P II/500 Mhz
256 Mb RAM
CD-ROM Drive
500 Mb Hard Disk Space(Full Install)
VGA or higher resolution monitor 
Mouse or other pointing devices</span>
 سایت رسمی شرکت سازنده:http://www.borland.com 
        سایت رسمی محصول:http://www.borland.com/kylix
برای دیدن ScreenShot به اینجا مراجعه کنید:
http://community.borland.com/article...,22417,00.html
منابع:
http://www.borland.com/kylix
http://community.borland.com/article...,26771,00.html

----------

اگه ممکنه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین و چند نمونه برنامه را شرح دهید 
راستی چه system ای لازم است  چون من redhat 8.0 روی یه پارتیشن کوچک نصب کردم میشه حجم برنامه رو بگی 
از کجا میشه برنامه رو گرفت (((نگو اینترنت ))))
راستی ایا میشه کد های C رو در این برنامه وارد کرد

----------


## hosseinzadeh

با سلام
در مورد سیستم که بالا نوشتم.تو سوال 5 جواب دادم . نسخه لینوکس شما هم مشکل نداره.فقط به 500 مکابایت فضا نیاز دارید.
والا این رو که از کجا بگیرید نمیدونم.باید از مغازه های معتبر مثل تکنو 2000  پرس و جو کنید.از طریق اینترنت هم فقط می توانید نسخه Open را دریافت کنید.
در مورد کدهای سی،مانند C++‎Builder   عمل می کند.
شما می توانید برنامه های مبتنی بر CLX  را در دلفی بنویسید و بعد فقط یک بار در کایلیکس کامپایل کنید.منتها باید برنامه های خود را با کامپوننتهای CLX  بنویسید.
در این ScreenShot  ،کایلیکس را می بینید که در محیط لینوکس اجرا شده و در حال باز کردن یک پروژه دلفی می باشد.

----------


## Mashatan

آقا دستت درد نکنه عالی بود کلی استفاده کردم .

اراداتمند 
مشاطان

----------


## ilovelinux

دمت گرم منظورم از سیستم همون حجم بود که الان که نگاه کردم دیدم دقت نکرده بودم

----------


## hosseinzadeh

با سلام و تشکر از آقای مشاطان
فقط چند تا نکته باقی مونده بود.
یکی این که نسخه Open  90 مگابایت  است و اگر کسی از اینترنت پر سرعت استفاده می کند می تواند آن را داونلود کند.(با خطوط DSL  فکر کنم 5 دقیقه طول می کشه)
و بعد یک سری کامپوننت تو این سایت هست که اکثرش مجانیه.
http://www.torry.net/comp_klx_interface.htmبا تشکر

----------


## reza298

با سلام

من چند روز پیش Kylix 3 Enterprise  را روی RedHat 9.0 نصب کردم 

برنامه به طور کامل هم نصب شد ولی وقتی می خواستم یک برنامه ساده را که نوشته بودم اجرا کنم kylix انگار که به عالم هپروت میرفت و دیگه برنمی گشت :shock: 
ولی وقتی RedHat 7.2  را نصب کردم کایلیکس بدون هیچ مشکلی کار می کرد 

آخه مگه این kylix  برای چه ورژنی ساخته شده چون من RedHat 9.0  را بخاطر KDE اش که فارسی را ساپورت میکنه لازم دارم

آقایون یا خانمها اگه موفق به نصب لینوکس روی RedHat 9.0  شده اند راهنمایی کنند

با تشکر

----------


## hosseinzadeh

با سلام
ظاهرا کایلیکس 3.0  با بعضی نسخه های جدید لینوکس (ردهت 8 و 9 ، Mandrake  9) مشکا دارد.این مشکل در فروم LinuxQuestion  مطرح شده است.
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/59591و این مشکل به احتمال زیاد به خود Distro ها مربوط است.
به هر حال یک پچ در سایت بورلند موجود است،آن را امتحان کنید.(این پچ حدود یک ماه پیش آپدیت شده)
http://codecentral.borland.com/codec...sting?id=20136
یک سری پچ دیگر در این سایت موجود است:
http://www.kylix-patch.de.vu/

با تشکر

----------


## مهدی 298

رضا 298 اون بالا رو قشنگ میخوندی بد نبود

----------


## Hidarneh

اگه کسی با این پچ ها مشگلش حل شد بگه .

----------

من که روی Redhat 9.0 امتحان کردم ولی درست نشد :x

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
آقا این کایلیکس خیلی چیز باحالیه من تا حالا یکی دوتا کار باهاش کردم ولی یه دردسر هایی نسبت به gcc داره.
توابع موجود در برخی library های خود لینوکس رو وقتی صدا می زنم ایراد می گیره.
مثلا به یه برنامه 3-4 خصی تو gcc می شه یه چیزی مثلا روی پورت پرینتر فرستاد ولی همان توابع را در یک پروژه کایلیکس نمی توانم صدا بزنم.
اگر تنظیمات کامپایلری یا چیز شبیه به این کسی پیدا کرد ما را هم خبر کند.

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز
نسخه C کایلیکس یک کامپایلر تمام عیار است . براحتی با استفاده از هدرهای استاندارد میتوانید تمام برنامه های  C موجود برای لینوکس را کامپایل کنید . یقینا" مشکل شما از استفاده نا صحیح از کتابخانه ها و یا محل آنها ناشی میشود .

موفق باشید

----------


## Hidarneh

من روی redhat رو امتحان نکردم ولی روی SuSE 9.0 اجرا می شه کامل . ولی .....
سی دی های این نسخه که توی بازار با رنگ کاغذهای سبز موجود هستند مشگل زیاد دارند . مثلا سری اولی که گرفتم از 5 تا سی دی 3 تاش خراب بود !!!

----------


## Hidarneh

خب اینم از شانس من

----------


## امیر-نا

سلام 
من هم روی تمام نسخه های linux  از 7.2 گرفته هی بیا بالا امتحان کردم درست نصب میشه و خوب کار م کنه
فقط یکم کنده که اونم فکر میکنم مال سیستم من باشه.

ممنون

----------


## delphi developer

سلام.
یک سوال...
 آیا طراحی وب با kylix مثل دلفی؟(با websnap یا webbroker)پسوندش چیه؟

 این که شد دو تا...!

----------


## ali_hadian

سلام
به نظر شما کایلیکس یا CBuilderX از لحاظ قدرت ، انعطاف و کارآیی به پای QT میرسند؟

----------


## saeed_abaskhah

سلام
یعنی اینءور که من استنباء می کنم روی نسخه های قبل از suse 10 میشه kylix رو نصب کرد نه بعد از اونا

----------


## babak869

منم روی نسخه  Mandreak  امتحان کردم هیچ مشکلی نداره

----------


## dkhatibi

رو Fedora4  نیز مشکل داره

----------


## saeed_abaskhah

کاملا درسته من جدیدا suse 8.0 رو دانلود کردم که امتحان کنم از یکی شنیدم که روی اون مشکلی نداره.
حالا نمی دونم اگه بالا اومد چه جوری از MySql تو اون استفاده کنم.
واقعا شروع کردن یه کار جدید چقدر هزینه می بره

----------


## Mahdi-563

اگه در مورد نصبش هم توضیح بدین

----------


## seyed_farid

من نسخه suse9.2 را نصب کردم و kylix3 روش نصب میشه ولی بدون دادن هیچ پیغامی اجرا نمیشه.
مشکل چیه؟

----------


## zarzar

یکی بگه رو Fedora 4 هم نصب و اجرا می شه یا نه ؟

اگه یه سایت در مورد آموزشش می شناسین خدا خیرتون بده خوب یگین ...

----------


## zarzar

دستتون در نکنه .....
خدا خیرتون بده ......

اگه میشه یه سایتی ، چیزی درباره آموزش کیلیکس اینجا بذارین ...
قربونتون ...

----------


## MNosouhi

لازم نبود سواتون رو در چند پست سوال کنید ، اینجا اگر کسی بلد باشه دریغ نمیکنه.

----------


## zarzar

من هنوز هم منتظر جوابم !

----------


## حرفه ای

من در زمینه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه با Kylix  مشکل دارم می گن میشه توی Kylix  نیز Multitier کار کرد

----------

